# THE OFFICIAL OLD SCHOOL THREAD!



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Not exactly a general topic.


I loved the Hart Professional Onyx 10's. But I cannot find a photo of them


This is my favorite old school. I had a 412 because I could not afford the 414 ! Now I got one! 









The 412 was my very first CD player.


----------



## typhoon1110 (Apr 6, 2008)

i loved my mtx blue thunder 10s, and 225ho


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 7, 2005)

I had a Eclipse 5302 that looked similar to that 414. Nice unit, never should've sold it.

Ryan


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

WE'RE GOING STREA... oops, wrong old school.


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

8675309 said:


> Not exactly a general topic.
> 
> 
> I loved the Hart Professional Onyx 10's. But I cannot find a photo of them
> ...


BNIB.....nice grab. I was watching that one and considering an offer, but that's what I get for waiting.


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

I really loved my first gen Punch Audiophile subs. A pair of those guys on a punch60 and i was happy as a clam for several years.


----------



## 6APPEAL (Apr 5, 2007)

I have this addiction for Linear Power 5002's, especially the ones with black heat sinks and the gold face plates. 
John


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

How old school do you want to go??? 

Does anyone remember the JL Mustang? How about Tommy's JL/PPI Van with the center piece that came out of the back and was full of amps? That was old school.....

I still have my JL10w5 from like 90.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Someone on another forum of mine, just put this up in a VERY similar thread...


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

Im using three Alpine V12 MRV series amps from the 90's









Thats a JL Audio 12W0 by the way.

But back in December of 2007 i used this:









I just love old school!


----------



## speakerboy (Oct 2, 2007)

I just picked up a Zapco Z150 from 1990. Does that count?


----------



## Nology (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh man my kinda thread. Ill have to post some pics when I get home. I've got a small stockpile of oldschool stuff.


----------



## bentleyrb (Apr 4, 2007)

dvsadvocate said:


> Im using three Alpine V12 MRV series amps from the 90's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet that setup sounds awesome. Never heard the v12s but just 
feel like they would be plenty ample. Same with the W0. I've had W1 from 95 and they sound sweet.


----------



## 310w6 (Nov 13, 2007)

nice thread for me to be in...but too lazy to post pics.  "should I stay or should I go"


----------



## CBRworm (Sep 1, 2006)

My first deck ate my Eagles 8-track. I had it connected to a couple of 6x9 'mindblowers' which had their own amps built in (as I recall). At least I mounted them in the back deck unlike most people who just laid them on the deck pointing forward.

I loved the original MRV-F series amps, really sounded great and you could cook eggs on them. I still think that they looked better than most of the current models.


----------



## KAP (Mar 18, 2007)

Ive got an old v12 amp that needs repair, anyone have a suggestion on repair shop.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

man.. My first amp was a little coustic 160 just like that silver one. I wished I could get my hands on one around MIB shape. Only 35wx2 btw


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

Just how did the MRV-T/F series of Alpine sounded? I havent really done any comparisons with anything.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I always liked the old V-12


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

I have a few old school items...


----------



## Nology (Apr 14, 2008)

OMG!


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

coffee_junkee said:


> I have a few old school items...


 holy hell are you my new idol.... What I wouldn't do to have that collection.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

coffee_junkee said:


> I have a few old school items...



wth? is that my M44? ...you got way to much stuff...I wish I could get my hands on some of them old Crutchfields....

nice stuff you got bud!


I am running a old CDA-7949 Alpine , A pair of 1991 Orion XTR 6.5 mids and for now a Sony ES 7547....soon to put in a new Orion Extreme 900....and loving it...


----------



## spydertune (Sep 9, 2005)

What is the story on the Sony's in the above shot?


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

spydertune said:


> What is the story on the Sony's in the above shot?


GREAT little amps! Sanken devices on both ends and the gold finned versions have a nice muting circuit onboard that turns off the outputs when very low or no signal is present at the RCA's. Gold finned versions also have better output devices and defeatable low-pass crossover.


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

gentlejax2 said:


> wth? is that my M44? ...you got way to much stuff...I wish I could get my hands on some of them old Crutchfields....
> 
> nice stuff you got bud!
> 
> ...


Sure is! I have the RCA plug sitting on the desk to fix it, but I'm skittish about soldering such a nice piece of history. I think I'll send it to Cecil for repairs. 

Your setup is awesome! I used the 7949 with a S634 and PRA-H400 in the Ion for over a year and loved it. It is probably the best SQ that can be had for around $400. Adding an Orion Digital eq would make it absolutely tits and beer!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

in about 10 years i'd like to have a pg collection a lot like the insane ppi art collection above. except it would be from my time starting with the xenons. anyone know how long i should run my xenons before i retire them and get whatever pg has top shelf at the time to replace them?


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> in about 10 years i'd like to have a pg collection a lot like the insane ppi art collection above. except it would be from my time starting with the xenons. anyone know how long i should run my xenons before i retire them and get whatever pg has top shelf at the time to replace them?


By all accounts, the Xenons are the top of the shelf. Mabye not quite as good as a ZPA, IMO, but damn good!

The RSd does nothing for me from a design or asthetics standpoint.. HUGE step down from the Xenons!


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Wow, that is some serious PPI. One of my favorite old school amps was the coustic amp150/300/500. But, I sold them long ago. I have an assortment to try out in the car though, some soundstream/alpine/HK/PPI old stuff and some newer infinity/some other middling brands to compare to. I bought a couple of those old mrv for a friend of mine, the 1000s. I have a 1002. I need another to pair up with it and have a few class D to try on subs so I don't have to mod the car much. I have a newer sony es mobile I could try too, but I don't like that company so doubt I will run it. Their made in japan stuff is not bad, kind of like made in usa stuff here...or the older usa stuff not sure about newer. 

I also liked those old pyle subs, the ones with the heavy paper cone and magnet that just fit the cutout hole. They were awesome back in the day. Still have an old set of RF 10s from back then too. Had some LP but never thought they were that great for sq, but they did have power, I sold them off long ago. I've collected amps but then I get rid of them. Just take up space and most people look at your funny. I only keep enough for a few systems, to choose what will work in given car I might have. I am amazed at the prices many of them fetch now, some are worth it, but some are not. Now that I can repair some of them I see what is better and not...but at least you can repair the older amps. Some of them you have to run low loads to get the power out, that is useless to me these days. Even though I have 4 subs in my car now that is not the norm. I guess if didn't have other stuff to buy I would have some around though.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

I got a question....this afternoon I was offered 2 Orion 222SX's for $50 each, and a Rodek 250E for $75. Should i jump on this?


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

Nah, just give it to me instead! Haha, just kidding. Its a part of history and you better jump on it quick!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I also love my Hott Setup amps!! I have 4 of them and may never part with those!!


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

sqshoestring said:


> I also liked those old pyle subs, the ones with the heavy paper cone and magnet that just fit the cutout hole. They were awesome back in the day..... Just take up space and most people look at your funny.


My family thinks it's amusing that I have an "amp room"...  Could be worse, I could have a meth room, er, lab I mean. 

Those old school Pyle Drivers are awesome! Pyle was local to me until they sold out to whoever owns them now. Back in the day, I used to go to this place nearby that bought all their surplus, test speakers, prototypes, and best of all, blemished! For a project in engineering class my Senior year of HS, we crammed 8 Pyle Driver Pro 10" subs in a Plymouth Turismo hatchback! Powered them off a b-stock Pyle Digital amp, A200 was the model number IIRC, and holy hell did that thing pound! All eight were purchased for the tidy sum of $120 and I think we gave something like $35 for the amp. The label was crooked or something silly so it was a factory reject. We bought the gear, school paid for the wood and carpet. I need to dig out my yearbook and scan the pic...


----------



## Nology (Apr 14, 2008)

just put these 2 amps on ebay.


----------



## spydertune (Sep 9, 2005)

coffee_junkee said:


> GREAT little amps! Sanken devices on both ends and the gold finned versions have a nice muting circuit onboard that turns off the outputs when very low or no signal is present at the RCA's. Gold finned versions also have better output devices and defeatable low-pass crossover.


That is great to know, another sleeper like the PPi Crutchfields.


----------



## subysouth (Apr 18, 2008)

That Crutchfield amp back on page one Aaron linked is mine. Thats what got me over here, we started talking about some of the old school big names. 

My favorite setup back then(1988) was a Nak TD700 hu running through a Sony active X-over/EQ to a Crutchfield 4X50 and 2X100 then to 320is, 300is and a pair of Pyle 10s in a 3.4 ft3 ported to Thiele/Small. Good times....

ss


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

sqshoestring said:


> I also liked those old pyle subs, the ones with the heavy paper cone and magnet that just fit the cutout hole. They were awesome back in the day.


I wish I had kept all of my Pyle Driver subs instead of just the one in my avatar. Completely different product than what has been produced now. 



benny said:


> I got a question....this afternoon I was offered 2 Orion 222SX's for $50 each, and a Rodek 250E for $75. Should i jump on this?


I have a couple of the 222SX. They are nice tweeter amps.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

subysouth said:


> That Crutchfield amp back on page one Aaron linked is mine. Thats what got me over here, we started talking about some of the old school big names.
> 
> My favorite setup back then(1988) was a Nak TD700 hu running through a Sony active X-over/EQ to a Crutchfield 4X50 and 2X100 then to 320is, 300is and a pair of Pyle 10s in a 3.4 ft3 ported to Thiele/Small. Good times....
> 
> ss


Hay, you made it... welcome to the family..


----------



## subysouth (Apr 18, 2008)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Hay, you made it... welcome to the family..


Yep, and thanks bro for the directions. Been reading a lot.....

ss


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

coffee_junkee said:


> I have a few old school items...


Coffee Junkee,
Impressive collection 3 1/2 years ago.
Any chance you would update all of us the latest you have obtain for the amp room? 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jaikai (Aug 8, 2011)

My turn...


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

^^ Beautiful! You guys should visit and post pics in the "Old School Showoff" Thread in the SQ forum...


----------

